
Wouldn’t you like to know what’s going on in my mind? (2015) - got-any-grapes
https://quantumfrontiers.com/2015/11/06/wouldnt-you-like-to-know-whats-going-on-in-my-mind/
======
m463
I don't know if quantum effects are an "important part of brain function".

But it's plausible there could be interference or stimulation of the function
of the brain.

Strong magnetic fields can already affect the brain.

And in space, astronauts have been able to "see" cosmic rays, which are direct
stimulation of neurons, that happen to be associated with vision:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_ray_visual_phenomena](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_ray_visual_phenomena)

(on the other hand, guess what part of me is actually thinking up this
comment)

------
espeed
See Holonomic brain theory (the brain as an antenna)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holonomic_brain_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holonomic_brain_theory)

~~~
HNLurker2
>The entire field of quantum consciousness is often criticized as
pseudoscience, as detailed on the main article thereof

